# Stihl KM85R Trimmer



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Customer brought this trimmer for repair.Said it would start and run great,but when you took your hand off the trigger it would not idle.I back out the low screw and turn in the idle screw,but with no effect.It still won't idle.also took the low mixture screw out and sprayed brake parts cleaner int he hole,and put the screw back in and adjusted it to 1 turn out,like it said on the trimmer.Could a air leak cause this.I have not took the carb. off yet to clean it.I appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

dont take apart carburetor yet in the muffler is a screen fix or clean it first


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

i dont think the screen will give you this issue, i would remove the carburetor and give it a good cleaning with brake clean. set screws to 1 turn each on the high and low speed screws. also make sure your gaskets are all in good condition, make sure you have a good fuel filter, the fuel line is good and fresh fuel . If none of these correct it I would replace the carburetor and the problem will/should go away. I work on these each and every day since we are a stihl dealer and have been down this road many times .


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I already check the spark arrester,screen and it was clean.I took the carb. off and clean and rebuilt it.Now the trimmer runs,and idles fine.Thanks or the reply.

Jerry


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

that maybe true rotti but the cost of what you sed is a lot hire than my cost (free) also a 2min. job I took my stihl in last year for same reasons $135 later had same problem then I remembered a weed waker that wase given to me maney years ago had same problem and a clean muffler fixed it doesnt happen often but Ive dun it 3 times and it costs nothing


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

rotti1968,I have a question about the idle adjustment.You can adjust the idle at 2 places the screw in the carb.And the screw in the bracket that adjust the tension on the throttle cable.The more I adjust the tension on the cable the idle goes up.What is the right settings for the idle screw in the carb.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

thats great glad I wase wrong the muffler thing doesn't happen often but it dont hurt to check


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

jsouth said:


> rotti1968,I have a question about the idle adjustment.You can adjust the idle at 2 places the screw in the carb.And the screw in the bracket that adjust the tension on the throttle cable.The more I adjust the tension on the cable the idle goes up.What is the right settings for the idle screw in the carb.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


sending you a pm


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

in all the way 1-1.5 back out start then adjust in small amounts age makes a difference so does tipe of carb but usually 1.5 will do


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks treefaller for the reply

Jerry


----------

